# When a carpenter lays block...



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

You end up with a pretty ****ty looking block job that took WAY too long:laughing:

I had to build a fire pit for my steamer generator I'm making so figured I would sling some mud around. I think I'll be sticking to carpentry:whistling

It's level though:thumbup:


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Corner to corner


----------



## artisanstone (Nov 27, 2007)

LOL I laughed just reading the title.:thumbsup:


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

artisanstone said:


> LOL I laughed just reading the title.:thumbsup:


My son came out at one point and said, "Wow Dad you're going fast now!"

I didn't want to break his little heart but had to let him know my fastest was slower than a good Mason's slowest


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Main thing is that you finished up with a good job. Much better than I could hang a door.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

stuart45 said:


> Main thing is that you finished up with a good job. Much better than I could hang a door.


Maybe we should call it acceptable:laughing:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I added a course to one wall on a garage we are building here. I will not be posting any pics, but it is "acceptable". 

I have seen some masons struggle with carpentry, so I am not ashamed.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

I had no idea how difficult it is to get an opening plumb, square, and level. I'm sure it's not that hard for you guys but if you aren't paying attention it will get out of plumb quick like and in a hurry. Where I had the biggest problem was keeping the block plumb up and down throughout.

When I finally got it all straight the mud would be pretty much dried up and I'd have to start over again:laughing:

Anyone can hang a door after a little time. It's sometimes to hang a lot of doors so they look right in a remodel with jacked up openings. I had no one to blame but myself on this


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Because masonry is a wet trade it is easy for the work to move around a bit if you take your eye off the ball. Laying a level bed at the right thickness helps a lot as is making sure you get it plumb at the start. A lot of masons end up having to clout their levels against the wall with the trowel handles, but this also can make matters worse if it's overdone.
A lot of it is getting use to the feel of the trowel.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Your work doesn’t look too bad, hell its a lot better than a lot of work that supposed “bricklayers” do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Good God - when I first looked, I thought the thread said "When a carpenter lays pipe"


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

Now you are the best lay in town 😎


----------



## SouthonBeach (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks better then some of the so called block layers around here. Might have taken you twice as long to do it though..


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

The left side is slightly high.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks good enough to me, sash block is showing, but it may get framed in?


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

I also caught the sash groove, but assumed it was intentional since it was only on two courses.

At least the 8x8x16 units were laid correct side up, so the person doing the work knew that there is a top and bottom to a block. There is reason for the difference in the top and bottom. I don't know how many carpenters would know that.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Block ain't rocket surgery.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

When I was in the block business our contractor customers were very fussy and demanding.

We were the highest price (intentionally) because we could get it and were the largest (16,000,000 block per year from one plant). All of our block had to be cubed on a pallet with the tops on the top course. - Our block also had a wider top for a mortar bed to aid in them up picking up with one hand (about 36# 8" block and 49# 12" block). This required all block to be turned over foor the tops to be up. In the winter we also had to have the top layer of block to have the faces up to create a "snow-cap" to prevent the snow from getting into the cube of block and freezing.

It was fun having demanding customers that were demanding and not picky.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

concretemasonry said:


> I also caught the sash groove, but assumed it was intentional since it was only on two courses.
> 
> At least the 8x8x16 units were laid correct side up, so the person doing the work knew that there is a top and bottom to a block. There is reason for the difference in the top and bottom. I don't know how many carpenters would know that.


I was the one who did the work. The reason for the sash showing, honestly... I thought it looked cool pointed out:laughing:. I did know that there is a right side up so I had that going for me:clap:.

I had a couple buddies who are block masons and we traded work on some personal stuff years ago figuring I'd be able to put any of the knowledge to use some day. Took me a while to get the whole trowel thing down and spreading the mud so it stayed high and to learn how to "slap it to cap it" as my buddy said. I'd try slap the head of the block with the side of trowel and mud would go everywhere but on the block or would slide off the trowel before I could get the mud on the block. When I did finally get mud on the head of the block I'd lift it and it'd slide off

The first couple hours were basically a kid playing mud. Got a lot easier when I was able to get the whole feel for it, but even then had to pay attention to all the little details. All-in-all it was fun to give it a go.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

There is a trick to the heads, and if your using N, it is still frustrating 25 years later.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't know about getting paid for block work ? but I will pay $20.00 for the level :laughing:.

The left side is not high the right side is low :blink:.

Please tell more of the intended use of this master piece.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

sunkist said:


> I don't know about getting paid for block work ? but I will pay $20.00 for the level :laughing:.
> 
> The left side is not high the right side is low :blink:.
> 
> Please tell more of the intended use of this master piece.


I've bent wood with steam boxes before but always just kinda hack the whole deal together (plywood and turkey fryer). I'm building a permanent firepit and going to put in a metal divider for smaller bend jobs. I'm glassing the box now which will hold the wood to be bent. The steam generator will be an 11 gallon tank, a 26 gallon tank, or a 60 gallon tank depending on what I'm going to bend.

I've had a couple recent inquiries about bent pieces and figure I'd just make it an addition to the shop as I love crazy bent pieces anyhow and it gives me a chance to burn excess scrap. Kind of a test right now but going to get serious in the next couple weeks. I'll post more soon.


----------

